# Slow going



## wtch (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,
It's been a little over a month since I inherited a 12 year old male cockatiel named Friday. He had lived in the same corner of the same room for most of those 12 years. For the last 4 years or so, he wasn't really allowed out of his cage. When I first went to get him, we were staying in the home he lived in for a week or so. During that time, I had gotten the habit of letting him out, and he was happy to do so, sitting on top of his cage, or hanging with me.
Since he's been home here, he has very little interest in leaving his cage, even though it is open most of the time when someone is home and in the living room. He seems terribly afraid of hands, and will only rarely take treats from them through the bars of his cage. The few times he has ventured out, he's flown and landed behind the couch, or on the curtains and will step up at those times and allow me to either place him on top of his cage, or my shoulder, or on my roommate who he seems really attached to, although he won't allow her hands near him in the cage either(He will do kissy face with her when he does sit with her).
Other than his reluctance to come out, he seems settled enough, eats like a pig, and has recently said "hello" twice. And apparently yesterday he got stuck on the catcall whistle for about 5 or 10 minutes straight. I was at work, and I'm sad I missed it. I hope one day soon he busts out with all his old sayings, and maybe eventually learn new ones.
I know he isn't a young bird, but I am hoping that despite that, he will come around and be the part of the family that he was when he was my mother's baby until her passing in 2009.
I am open to suggestions, because the last thing I want to do is traumatize him further than he has already been, by being uprooted after spending all his life with my parents.
Thank you in advance


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What you describe sounds like he is settling in nicely. It is a big adjustment, and it is not surprising that he likes to stay in his cage, which is familiar. That he has ventured out at all is a good sign. And, that he allows you to return him to his cage without fuss.

I think you will see gradual improvement. Perhaps you would like to set up a diary for him where you can record milestones, like whistling for five or ten minutes yesterday.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a rehomed 17 year old tiel. He came to live with us when he was 15. He too we believe had very little out of cage time- if at all- the past however many years before us. He had a poor diet, etc. I cannot tell you what a complete joy he is. It just took time and patience. For probably 3 weeks he didn't want to come out of his cage. And I didn't push it. I sat with him and talked to him and fed him treats through his cage. One day he came out on his own. It then took probably close to another 6 weeks before he would leave the room his cage was in. I never pushed things with him. And just tried to work at his pace. I would do things to entice him to explore more. Like sprinkle seeds on the floor and let him forage around. Now he is little adventure bird. He loves to explore the entire downstairs. He plays, loves cuddles, etc. I'm sure your tiel will come around too. It actually sounds like he's doing really well in the short time you've had him.


----------



## wtch (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you. Its good to know that we're headed in the right direction. I just wish he weren't so terrified of hands. When he sees them he gives me "the beak" not quite hissing. I just have to remember not to get frustrated, as I'm sure he'll sense that, and give him the time and space he needs. I may be biased, but I think he's about the cutest thing ever!









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

He is adorable. He looks like my Emma, except her face is more subdued.


----------



## wtch (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, last night he came out of the cage. I think a loud noise in the kitchen spooked him, and he flew out and landed on the aquarium. Stepped right up onto my hand, and sat on my shoulder for quite awhile. Still giving me the beak though, and he nipped me a few times. And he makes this quiet squeaking, that if I could translate, would probably not be fit to type here. I swear he's swearing at me. After awhile i took him to my roommate, and he was a bit more receptive to her(kissy face again). So there's progress.
Tonight he came out all on his own, flew to the top of his cage, and sat there for all of maybe 3 minutes and went back inside. We're getting there!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

That's great news.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well. And he is quite the cutie.


----------



## wtch (Jan 2, 2014)

And... he's talking again. Tonight he went through his whole routine several times. I'm not sure what set him off, but it was so cute. I didn't dare try to get video, because I didn't want to spook him. He is still quite against hands, though I got him to eat millet from my fingers through the cage bars yesterday. Today he wanted no part of that. We're letting him set the pace.


----------

